# Where can I get Indian almond leaves in GTA



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get some Indian almond leaves in the GTA for a good price ? 
Thanks


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

AI sells them


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

I have some I'm willing to sell if you want. I use them for my HMPK and wild bettas aswell as for my piranha setups.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> AI sells them


Is Al someone on this forum?


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

No, it's a LFS just in Scarborough...here is their site: http://www.aquainspiration.com


----------



## Benny1970 (Feb 29, 2012)

Also, Menagerie on Parliment street might have them. Incase you don't want to travel all the way to Scarborough.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

just wondering how much do they sell for? i got a fair sized bag 100 maybe more leaves in a package deal. someone i know wanted them to lower ph in his discus tank ended up just giving him a bunch figured they cant be worth much


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I live in Scarborough. I'll try AI


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I got them from ebay. The leaves are the biggest I have ever seen. Even with shipping, it's cheaper than stores (don't forget gas prices are high these days).

I got them from her, excellent customer service:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/amy-lim/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Fishy, the ones u got were really nice. I recall them being all flat and big. What grade were they, and how much did u pay for them? I got mine from menagerie. Big bag for 2.99 on sale (regular was 3.99 or so it said on the bag). Don't know what grade, but they weren't uniform or flat. They were scrunched up, but when I put them in my betta tank, they unfold just fine once they get saturated with water. Sizes are all over the place, so I have to sort of eyeball it, else end up with too much tannins until the next water change. 

BTW, they don't lower the PH in my tank. It either stays the same, or goes up slightly after i put in a fresh leaf (measured after 1 day and 2 days past introduction), so I don't know if they're useful for that purpose.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Mlevi said:


> Fishy, the ones u got were really nice. I recall them being all flat and big. What grade were they, and how much did u pay for them? I got mine from menagerie. Big bag for 2.99 on sale (regular was 3.99 or so it said on the bag). Don't know what grade, but they weren't uniform or flat. They were scrunched up, but when I put them in my betta tank, they unfold just fine once they get saturated with water. Sizes are all over the place, so I have to sort of eyeball it, else end up with too much tannins until the next water change.
> 
> I see that seller (link in post above) on ebay also sells cinnamon sticks. Wonder if anyone has tried those for their baby shrimp / fish fry?


I got the A grade size leaves (big ones). If you got a bag at big als for only like $4 ... then that might be cheaper. Last time I went to AI, their bag was very small and they were charging $20. In comparison, I think the one I ordered from ebay is like 3-4 times more leaves.

I think I paid $12 in total. But the bag is so big, gonna last me a long time:

To think about it, why the hell am I paying for leaves lol .......


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought this one. $12 include shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380112872253#ht_9260wt_985


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Those are pretty nice!
Mine were all scrunched up, and Menagerie was the only place i could find them at (at that time), but its all good.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Mlevi said:


> Those are pretty nice!
> Mine were all scrunched up, and Menagerie was the only place i could find them at (at that time), but its all good.


They are HUGE. I recommend getting smaller ones than her A-grades. I think it's a little bit too big


----------

